# Felt Devox carbon saddle



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

SD or anyone else, how does the Devox carbon saddle ride? I know each person's butt dyno is a bit different, but anything regarding comfort of this saddle would be great. What is it similar to in regards to comfort?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Bump for SuperDave? Any info you can give would be great.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave? Anything you can add?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> SD or anyone else, how does the Devox carbon saddle ride? I know each person's butt dyno is a bit different, but anything regarding comfort of this saddle would be great. What is it similar to in regards to comfort?


the saddle fits in the narrow range, similar to Flite, Arione, and Concor widths. The shape is similar to the Prologo Scratch saddles. The padding density and thickness are lke the Aliante. The base is 100% carbon fiber with both flexible and cured areas providing some compliance. The rails are UHC Ultimate Carbon fiber.

The saddle is about 160g with samples ranging from 158g to 166g on the 4 I have here at my desk.

This is an extremely expensive saddle to make. It is hand finished and uses 4 different types of carbon and kevlar to create the low weight, safe construction, and level of comfort.

The seat is not super flat, so if SLR or Arione saddles are your preference, this will not fit similarly. The seat is fully padded however, it isn't stripped down of padding and won't bottom out on the shell under heavy riders. The low weight high density multidensity foam offers ample nose padding as well so moving around the base is not limited as it can be with some models with a small "sweet" spot.

The seat comes with the AR0 and F1 models in 2011, perhaps you can find a complete bike to test ride?

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

sounds great. Thanks Dave.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

New Question. Is the Devox Carbon Saddle compatible with the seat mast clamp that comes standard on the AR1 frame sold in the US?

In other words, are the seat rails the same diameter as the standard Ti/SS saddle choices on the market?

I know some companies are producing carbon railed saddles (Bontrager, Ritchey) that have larger diameter rails and require you to change clamps if you change to a ti or ss railed saddle from their lineup.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

DPost


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

MisterC said:


> New Question. Is the Devox Carbon Saddle compatible with the seat mast clamp that comes standard on the AR1 frame sold in the US?
> 
> In other words, are the seat rails the same diameter as the standard Ti/SS saddle choices on the market?
> 
> I know some companies are producing carbon railed saddles (Bontrager, Ritchey) that have larger diameter rails and require you to change clamps if you change to a ti or ss railed saddle from their lineup.


Yes, the DEVOX saddle can be used on the AR1, in fact it comes on some AR models. The saddles rails are NOT the same size as the Ti or CrNTi or Cr-Mo rails that are standard 7mm diameter round, they are 7mm x 8.4mm oval. They will fit most "sandwich" type seatpost clamps and some "captured" designs. Other saddles like Ritchey and 3T have developed "carbon" compatible clamping systems for their circumferential clamping systems.

-SD


----------

